# 7IL Ranch Ride, Cat Spring TX



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice! I hesitate to join the track your miles thread, my horse is old and we don't go very far any more, but we try to get out 3 times a week. I may join up next year, I mostly enjoy the great photos of trail riding from around the country.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Our guys are young.. it's us that are old! lol. I'm going to do it this year though.. I think it will give me motivation.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've been there once and would love to go back again! Great photos. Ebenezer Park is another great place and you can ride along a small beach.


----------

